

To: The Awesome Super Talented Dreamer Guy - comet
https://medium.com/sarcastic-motivation/to-the-awesome-super-talented-dreamer-guy-cae0701a5030

======
chipsy
I was taught, like everyone else, that I should grow up to be brilliant, rich,
famous, hard-working, caring and empathetic. Someone who can code software in
a flash, hustle up a great deal and then send Christmas cards to the
relatives. But in the end, "doing what it takes" would break me and my limited
personality. I might be able to manage the Christmas cards.

There's a whole big world out there, and I take posting on HN as a nice little
luxury in it. Hard to appreciate, I guess.

